# Training journal?



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Does anyone use one? I am trying to be more disciplined and track our progress and challenges. Does anyone use something different?


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

I keep one with Layla. I didn’t start when she was a puppy and wish I would have. I try and journal after every training session and it has been so helpful to mark our progress and zero in on our challenges over time. I will write down the scores from the judges worksheet at shows and things I liked/didn’t like about the venue. Which helps me decide if it is a show we want to return to the next year. I also have a section for goals. It isn’t anything fancy, just a journel from Target. I chose one that’s about 5”x 7”, so it fits in to my training bag easily.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

When I just had Kodi, I was more diligent about it. I still keep notes from every lesson, and often video to go with them. But I no longer track daily training. I DO think it's very useful too track at least some of it... it's fun to see progress over time!


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

I should clarify that I “try” to journal after every session, but it’s more like 2-3 times a week. Even with just one dog it’s hard, but I’m happy I took the time when I look back.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I don't journal. No time. Good luck if you try. I'm sure it would be worthwhile.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What I DO try to do, as often as possible is to video our work. I don’t always even watch them. But if something goes wrong, it gives me the opportunity to go back and look closely at what we both did. That gives me feedback on what I could do better to help my dog understand. If I’m REALLY stumped, I can show it to my instructor for her input.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I have left a small notebook on the counter to encourage myself. As much as I believe in the value of video, I am soooo lazy LOL I must do better!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> What I DO try to do, as often as possible is to video our work. I don't always even watch them. But if something goes wrong, it gives me the opportunity to go back and look closely at what we both did. That gives me feedback on what I could do better to help my dog understand. If I'm REALLY stumped, I can show it to my instructor for her input.


That's what I do too, have someone record every run we do at agility. I don't always watch them either. It's easy enough for someone else to record because they're just waiting for their turn anyway, and their dogs are usually in crates.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> That's what I do too, have someone record every run we do at agility. I don't always watch them either. It's easy enough for someone else to record because they're just waiting for their turn anyway, and their dogs are usually in crates.


Yup. I do the same thing. And when I'm training at home, I just prop the iPad up in the corner. I rarely train any dog for more than 3-5 minutes at a time, so it's easy just to erase anything I decided not to keep.


----------

